# Not necessary to drink a gallon!



## Guest (Nov 9, 2001)

I made a point of finding a good gastroenterologist that did not require drinking a gallon of that awful Golytley stuff. I was required to follow a 24 hour clear liquid diet the day before the procedure, and drink 2 -10 oz bottles of calcium citrate and take 4 ducolat tabs. This cleaned me out completely.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Thanks for posting the information. How was the 2 -10 oz calcium citrate drink and 4 ducolax tabs spaced out for the day?Was it hard to drink the calcium citrate?Iï¿½m having a colonoscopy redone in 6 month cause I wasnï¿½t cleaned out with Fleet Phospho-Soda only. My doctor is open to other suggestions.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Seagate, I'm posting the information you sent me so others can see it and perhaps suggest it to their Doctor. Thanks so very much!"Upon rising, nothing but clear liquids (broth, jello,popsicles,clear juices, soda) the entire day. At 3:00 pm I drank the first of the 2 10oz bottles of calcium citrate. At 6:00, I drank the 2nd bottle - at the same time taking 4 Ducolat tablets. The colonoscopy was done at 11:30 am the next morning (couldn't get it scheduled any earlier that morning!} Apparently I was sufficiently cleaned out. I was surprised to find it didn't taste all that bad. Kind of like a mixture of club soda and tonic water. It was sort of a sweet and sour fizzy taste."


----------

